# [EVDL] GoCar rolling chassis for EV conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lawrence,
Is it just the chassis or does the body come with it? Would be a sweet
conversion!


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser
=

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lawrence Rhodes
Sent: Saturday, November 05, 2011 10:56 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] GoCar rolling chassis for EV conversion

http://www.gocartours.com/sanfrancisco/rental-reviews.html

I've been offered a rolling chassis for 500 dollars. This came up =

unexpectedly. I have a motor to put in.Probably use a 72v Altrax.=
Anyone

else interested? It's a Moped so no yearly registration & cheap insurance.=
=

Lawrence Rhodes....

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you have a picture and what is included



> Mark Grasser <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Lawrence,
> > Is it just the chassis or does the body come with it? Would be a sweet
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> >http://www.gocartours.com/sanfrancisco/rental-reviews.html
> >I've been offered a rolling chassis for 500 dollars.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> > >http://www.gocartours.com/sanfrancisco/rental-reviews.html
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

They are a vehicle that as a moped with a 50cc motor can go 50-65 k miles a=
nd =

then the bearing housing in the wheels give out.The bearings actully=
start to =

wobble in the housings or is that the wheels wobble on the bearings on the =

shafts. In any case it has to be dealt with. I could get one today fo=
r 300 =

dollars with the motor taken out that needed new wheel bearing housings on =
the =

wheels. Machine it yourself. Get someone to do it or pay 300 dollars =
for each =

new wheel. Still it's a durable vehicle that sees tourists drive them al=
l over =

pothole San Francisco and I've never heard a bad word. Made in Holland.=
With a =

72 volt system they'd be dangerous fast.Has roll bars but you are still =

required to wear a helmet. Since they are a mopedno yearly fees.=
Lawrence =

Rhodes.....

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

